# LT Headers w/ Catted Mids - Passing In Southern PA



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, so I realize I'm beating the **** out of a dead horse, here, but whatever...

At some point, I'll be doing LT w/ Catted Mids...probably either Kooks or SLP and then the tune. I also know my area's Emissions test is OBD 2 and a visual, with the optional "Sniffer". 

Does anyone in Southern PA have a similar set-up an pass? I'm in York. What can I do to pass? (Just know somebody?). I've heard that, even though removing the factory cats is a no-no, some places will pass you as long as you pass OBD 2 and at least have cats on...

Thanks, guys!

"I only go to McDonalds to poop." - Me


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your OBD2. There shouldnt' be a sniffer. You basically pass if they plug into your OBD2 port and it doesn't have a CEL. Not too many shops are too strict on it but with a good tune you will be fine.

Mine passed and was catless with my rear O2s turned off. In PA, you are allowed to have 1 sensor not ready.

With you going catted, it should be even easier for you.


----------



## The_Moo (Dec 21, 2011)

If at first you fail drive down the street and try again. Some one will approve you. Try to find some older guy that you can see some car from the 70's peeking out from the back of the shop and your good to go


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The_Moo said:


> If at first you fail drive down the street and try again. Some one will approve you. Try to find some older guy that you can see some car from the 70's peeking out from the back of the shop and your good to go


I don't know about Pennsylvania but I do know that if your car fails at one shop here it will fail at any shop until it's 'fixed'. No one is going to risk the rather hefty fine and loss of license just because he's 'old school'.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I know PA isn't quite as "tree hugger" as Cali is, so I am sure people can pass w/ illegal set-ups, but I have heard that if you fail, your car is marked in the system and it acts as a red flag for any other shop. 

Any PA guys have this experience or hear of anything like that?...or is it a scary story that intakes tell their baby exhausts at night to make sure they don't go running off? (A bit of a stretch, that was...but, meh.)


----------

